# Amazon Sword Question.



## jrmasterbreeder (Feb 12, 2008)

Why wont my Sword send up any runners?
Or send one out under the substrate.
I've read it mostly propagates using runners.
But it's growing LOTS.
I bought it with only 5 leaves.
It now has seven leaves on it.
And it's for sure taller.
My Undulata is growing like CRAZY in my tank.
I've divided it up a few times, and it does the same thing.
I have a neat idea for it soon.
And I have a ship I attached Java Moss too.
It gives it a really neat effect.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Runners, you mean like growing on the side of it but farther down the tank? Hmm, I didn't know they were supposed to do that. I've got 7 or 8 amazon sword plants and none have done that


----------



## jrmasterbreeder (Feb 12, 2008)

Thats how I've read they propagate.
They send out runners, and plants grow off the runners.
But you cant remove them until they have roots on them.
So I'm just wondering why it hasn't done it on my super healthy one.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmmm, try researching it on other sites. I don't know for sure that this is correct


----------



## jrmasterbreeder (Feb 12, 2008)

Everywhere I've looked, it says it shoots out runners.
In my mini encyclopedia on Aquarium Plants, 
It says that propagation is done by adventitious plantlets.


----------

